# e-books?



## Mouse (Feb 9, 2010)

what e-book things are out ther other than Kindle?

anyone own one? or have just used one?

I think they'd be a great investment for an avid reader who also travels. one tiny electronic thing that holds 100's of books.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 9, 2010)

im not really familiar with the other readers, but one thing i find interesting about the kindle is that it supports 3g cellular connections without a contract, meaning you can web browse anytime you want for free. the web browsing is SUPER basic (just text mostly) but hey, it's free anywhere you can get cell reception.


----------



## Angela (Feb 12, 2010)

There are some others besides Kindle, the most well known besides kindle is the one by Sony but their all really small and very overpriced. So unless you have really good eye sight for print on a tiny screen none of them are worth the money. I really liked the Kindle DX until I saw the price, maybe in a few years I can afford a used one.


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 13, 2010)

god if i could afford a kindle i'd be so stoked i've wanted one of those e-book type things since they first came out on the market..... guess ill just have to cope with my stick and tire..... hahaha ... no but seriously those things are rad as fuck.... also inside and barnes and noble you can read any book for free.... what i want to know is if you can get pirate ebooks from online and put them on it


----------



## Mouse (Apr 20, 2010)

lmao indeed mr expendable.

guess I to shall wait til the price comes down. I'm not big on spending $$$ on electronics.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 20, 2010)

Meh, expensive, not hard to break, tempting for anybody that wants to rob you...I don't see the problem with regular books. You can usually find decent books for cheap or free. I'd rather shell out the 50 cents or a dollar I can get a book from a used store for than deal with something like that.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 14, 2010)

my boyfriend just shared this info with me...

there's a free kindle app for your computer

Amazon.com: Free Kindle Reading Apps


----------



## Aidian (Jan 11, 2011)

"what i want to know is if you can get pirate ebooks from online and put them on it"

Yes. Yes you can. And you can download damn near anything from torrent sites, public domain or not.


----------



## farmer john (Jan 11, 2011)

yes theres tonssss of pirate ebooks ive got pretty much every book ive ever wanted on mine
the kindle 2 goes for like 80 bux but the 3 is worht the hundred 20 bux or so to me i try and read a novel and a half a day and with the pirated booxs its wayyy easier then printing them at school (and less ghet) so it worx for me


----------



## lowerarchy (Jan 12, 2011)

If you have an ipod you can put the entire Wikipedia on it.

Before I lost my ipod I was rocking that every day. It's a lot of reading.


----------



## farmer john (Jan 12, 2011)

wow that is badass of epic proportions props man


----------



## Eden (Jan 12, 2011)

Call me old fashioned but I prefer my paperback. These e-book things kind of ... piss me off. I'm perfectly happy with good old paper and ink.


----------



## farmer john (Jan 12, 2011)

nothign beats a good paperback ...except on space i cant tote around my collection on the road but stationary its hard all day 
the e ink is pretty good tho


----------



## mikko (Oct 16, 2011)

my hardest packing decision is always which books to bring and sometimes i leave behind important clothing or other items in favor of a stack of books that, once i finish reading i tend to just "forget" places on purpose or give away.

so i bought a kindle. it's great. it doesn't hurt your eyes like a computer its thin and pretty durable and i have a case that keeps it pretty safe in my backpack. its yet to break but if it does i have a warrenty at ANY best buy i dont need the receipt they just look it up under my old phone number i give them my broke kindle and they give me a new one no questions asked. its gotten wet plenty of times and i toss it around and drop it lots (with and without the case) but it hasn't broken

i admit i haven't done *much* hardcore traveling since i got it but i bought it with that in mind and have done a few short cross country trips with it and its held up fine. ive dropped it, tossed it around, sat on it, gotten it wet, etc and so far no trouble even when im not using the case.

the best thing is people don't really seem interested in stealing it. ive had several phones stolen since i got it but nobodys ever bothered with the kindle.

they're cheap now. i think you can get one for $80. prolly cheaper on craigslist if youre in a big city like san fran or seattle. i payed 120 for mine or something like that i dont remember but it was worth it. ive bought a few ebooks on it from amazon but mostly i download them from isohunt or other sites for free and it works fine if you use a usb hookup to transfer the file from a pc.

highly recommended.

(i read a LOT)


----------



## Nile (Oct 16, 2011)

Definitely get a Kindle, Color version if you want.
Nooks, if they ever run out of battery, lose their entire library, and if you dont buy Barnes and Nobles backup service, you have to repurchase everything.
Piratebay and utorrent are the way to go for any reader.


----------

